# .



## mr.sebi (12. September 2008)

.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (18. November 2008)

ihr habt doch alle echt gelitten ihr opfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freistiler (18. November 2008)

Boah, sick, zwei Trend-Marken in einer Cap, **** yeah!Red Bull und Nu Era. Has't auch Monster da un so? Mus'sch haben, voll Pro-Style und so ma sagen. Tight, wat kost?


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (18. November 2008)

Wie oft schafft es dieser Spaten, sich noch neu anzumelden, das ist hier die Frage...


----------



## _coco_ (18. November 2008)

also nur für drei leute werden diese mützen gebaut ?
ich geb dir 120!


----------



## farbenfroh (18. November 2008)

125â¬


----------



## Der Yeti (30. November 2008)

GebautDer war gut


----------



## norma-jean (30. November 2008)

wer bezahlt bitte fÃ¼r ne era so viel? die dinger kriegst fÃ¼r 40â¬ bei dem tollen auktionshaus das jeder kennt....aber 65â¬...mitleid mit dem ders kauft


----------



## mahaju (1. Dezember 2008)

norma-jean schrieb:


> wer bezahlt bitte für ne era so viel? die dinger kriegst für 40 bei dem tollen auktionshaus das jeder kennt....aber 65...mitleid mit dem ders kauft



Ja, is schon übertrieben, aber die Caps sin schon geil.. Würde mich sehr über einen Link zu so einer Kappe freuen


----------



## lucilametta (2. Februar 2009)

also ich hab meine Red Bull - NEW ERA Cap für 15$ bekommen


----------



## mahaju (3. Februar 2009)

lucilametta schrieb:


> also ich hab meine Red Bull - NEW ERA Cap für 15$ bekommen



Woooo.. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stumpi 123 (13. Februar 2009)

aufm Schrottplatz findet mann so kappen auch!!!


----------



## EmoBoy93 (20. Juni 2009)

mr.sebi schrieb:


> hi an alle
> verkaufe eine red bull new era baseball cap (weiß)   größe 7 1/ 4
> diese caps sind sehr schwer zu bekommen und werden nur an pros wie aaron chase , kyle straight und andrew lacondeguy ausgehändigt
> preis 65 
> für weitere infos bitte mailen   [email protected]


steht die noch zum verkauf? ich zahl auch 70.


----------



## Johnny Jape (21. Juni 2009)

hab schon 200 geboten


und die sind echt sehr sehr sehr sehr schwer zu bekommen wie man sieht


http://shop.ebay.de/?_from=R40&_trk...kw=red+bull+new+era&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## Enduro. (4. Dezember 2009)

Servus,
ich verkaufe auch eine neue Red Bull New Era Cap in Cremefarben und Weiß.
Original red Bull New era (größe 57,7cm)


----------



## giani (4. Dezember 2009)

original ist es sicher nicht!!!

red bull giebt keine von diesen caps zum verkauf, auch die team fahrer die sie tragen müssen sie wider zurück geben oder ein buse bezahlen.

vor etwa 1-2 jahren kamen einige dieser fältschungen aus asien.


----------



## Enduro. (4. Dezember 2009)

sicherlich kein asia schrott, man sieht schon das die Cap qualitativ gut ist. Original auch innen drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enduro. (28. Dezember 2009)

es ist auch kein asia schrott^^ is ne hammer cap ! aslo wer eine will, bekommste nur für 70 mit Versand !


----------



## neweraredbull (9. Januar 2010)

hi leute
verkaufe neue originale new era red bull caps
bei interesse an

[email protected]


----------



## Maici94 (18. Juli 2010)

hi,

also ich komm an Red Bull Caps ran.
eig. jede Farbe un Größe möglich
30 pro Stück.

greets maici


----------



## Maici94 (18. Juli 2010)

Maici94 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> also ich komm an Red Bull Caps ran.
> eig. jede Farbe un Größe möglich
> ...



email: [email protected]


----------



## polo (20. Juli 2010)

ich hätte gerne je einen frachtcontainer in rot und schwarz, größen s, m, l.


----------

